# Warm Mash?



## Stacykins (Nov 27, 2012)

I know in the winter, critters tend to drink less. Fresh, ice free water is critical, I know. But what about adding a bit of hot water to their grain to make kind of a hot mash? My girls each get a small portion of grain (a 50/50 mix of Dumor sweet textured feed and Dumor pelleted feed (not sweet)) in the evening. They vacuum it up in a few minutes (I police grain time, so nobody gets more than their portion). Do you think making their normal ration a hot, moist one might be appealing? Do you think it would be good for them, if they did like it? I'd be careful to make sure the temperature wasn't too hot, more warm.


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 27, 2012)

Feeding them a mash mixture certainly isn't going to hurt them, but whether or not they will eat it, remains to be seen.  My goats are not fond of anything wet as far as food goes.
You could certainly try...your goats may be different.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine enjoy having their water warmed in very cold weather.

I don't think they would eat anything other than their regular goat feed, BOSS and apple slices, their treats.

DonnaBelle


----------

